# Robert Howard's God So Loved the World premiere



## rah (Jun 3, 2014)

On Sunday 1st November at 10am tenor David Kernick will premiere Robert Howard's God So Loved the World as part of Sung Eucharist for All Saints and All Souls at Prescot Parish Church, Church Street, Prescot, L34 3LA. The composer will be on the piano.

In the work, Robert follows in the footsteps of other composers - most famously John Stainer, who used the same biblical text (John 3.16-17) in his 1887 oratorio The Crucifixion.

Further details about all of Robert's compositions can be found at www.roberthowardmusic.co.uk


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Robert,

I sampled some of your work on your web page and enjoyed it. I was intrigued as you come from my neck of the woods (well almost).


----------

